# remington model 7 rebarrel advice please



## Mattval (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey y'all I'll keep this short,   can I re barrel a rem model 7 for 6.5X55 SM?

Thanks


----------



## watermedic (Nov 4, 2013)

What caliber is it now?


----------



## Mattval (Nov 4, 2013)

I have one in 6mm Remington. I want to buy another and rebarrel to 6.5x55.  I didn't realize the current caliber would matter.  What calibers would work? 
Thanks


----------



## watermedic (Nov 4, 2013)

It will have to be a long action. A short action will not allow the bullet to fit in the magazine.

Any .30-06 based cartridge Model 7 will work for you.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 4, 2013)

ain't a 30-06 Model 7 length action. All are short actions

case length is not the issue with the swede its the COAL of over 3"

6.5 bullets tend to be very long


----------



## MossyOak92 (Nov 4, 2013)

MY OPINION. Look up the prices on those 6mm model 7s before you do that.... you may want to sell it and just buy a model 7 in a different caliber. Just what i think. Those guns are going up in price.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 4, 2013)

The 6.5 x 55, 6mm Remington, 257 Roberts and the 7 x 57 ... all really need a mid length action to work like they should ... the 6mm Rem and the 257 RBs are workable in a short action with lighter bullets ... 

If you want 6.5 x 55 performance in a short action ... get a 260 Remington...


----------



## Mattval (Nov 5, 2013)

@ briar patch yea I know they are close ballistic ally. I will get a 260 model 7 eventually.  I just like the historic value of the 6.5x55 . 

Thanks to all who replied


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 5, 2013)

What's not to like about the 6.5 x 55! I don't blame you for wanting one is a nice rifle like the Model 7...


----------



## weagle (Nov 6, 2013)

The short answer is: yes you can re-barrel a model 7 to 6.5x55.  The longer answer will involve the 6.5x55 being generally too long to work well in the short action remington.  Handloading to shorten the COL of the 6.5 sweede would negate many of the cartridge's fine atributes. 

As mentioned above, the 260 rem is the practical solution, but if you really want a nice sporter in 6.5x55 then you will probably want to use a different action.


----------



## Old Coach (Nov 21, 2013)

I had Jon Beanland re-bbl my Mdl 7 to 6.5x47 Lapua.
I will  shoot 5 shot groups @ 100yds in the .3s.
The 123 A-Max works well on deer out to 300yds.
The 140 is good for a little more.

I too am thinking of a 6.5x55. Re-bbl a Rem 700 long action with a Brux #4 contour bbl. 8 twist. Jewell trigger set at 2.5#, McM stock.
Have it throated for the 140 A-Max.
Mickey Coleman will do the work.
Should be a good LR deer and hog rifle with very little recoil.


----------



## ol mike (Jan 29, 2014)

Old Coach said:


> I had Jon Beanland re-bbl my Mdl 7 to 6.5x47 Lapua.
> I will  shoot 5 shot groups @ 100yds in the .3s.
> The 123 A-Max works well on deer out to 300yds.
> The 140 is good for a little more.
> ...


======================================

This ..
As  already stated 6.5 swede is too long for a model seven.
6.5x47 Lapua or 6.5 creedmoor -will both fit better in a Model Seven or SA 700.
I'd take either one over the 260 remington .
To me -just me talking here --a 6.5 swede would be nice in a european rifle imo.
Good luck .264 bore size is a great place to start and stay ,tolerable recoil and great bullet selection.
Mike


----------



## Gordief (Jan 29, 2014)

wheres Mickey Coleman located ?


----------



## Laman (Jan 29, 2014)

Greenville, Al.  He has a website, great guy and rifle builder.


----------



## BigPimpin (Jan 30, 2014)

Old Coach said:


> I had Jon Beanland re-bbl my Mdl 7 to 6.5x47 Lapua.
> I will  shoot 5 shot groups @ 100yds in the .3s.
> The 123 A-Max works well on deer out to 300yds.
> The 140 is good for a little more.
> ...




Is Mickey still doing work?  I heard he was having his apprentice do all of his machining due to his diminishing eye sight.  He has sure built some fine rifles in his day.


----------



## Old Coach (Feb 11, 2014)

Talked to Mickey 2 weeks ago and he is still in business.
Don't know who is actually doing the work but he was in the shop.
Several people on 24hrcampfire have had work done recently and are pleased.

Coach


----------



## Buzz (Feb 11, 2014)

Roger Ferrell in Fayetteville built my Swede but on a long action Ruger.  1-8" twist, 22" #2 Krieger.  COAL is about 3.1" with most bullets, certainly too long for a short action.    Would have preferred a little longer as most 140g pills are really long in a 6.5x55.  

Mine is plenty accurate and a pleasure to shoot.    Over the course of dozens and dozens of groups, currently nearing 100 groups without cherry picking loads  and recording every groups fired, it's aggregate accuracy at 100, 200, and 300y is approx 5/8 MOA.      It shoots 140g partitions in the high .3s with a stout charge of IMR 7828 SSC.


----------



## BigPimpin (Mar 1, 2014)

Old Coach said:


> I had Jon Beanland re-bbl my Mdl 7 to 6.5x47 Lapua.
> I will  shoot 5 shot groups @ 100yds in the .3s.
> The 123 A-Max works well on deer out to 300yds.
> The 140 is good for a little more.
> ...




sounds like a sweet rig.  can u post a pic?  id like to see it.


----------



## BigPimpin (Mar 4, 2014)

All this m7 talk got me thinking and now i have a build in progress.   m7 action/trigger/bm, hs precision m7 sporter stock, #5 bartlein @ 22" (.260), cerekote.  i will post up a pic when finished.


----------

